# Testing sound in a 2019S?



## Ken Ford (Oct 26, 2017)

I have a new-to-me 2019S that I’m having an issue testing the sound.

When I plug the tender in and apply power to the skates, the locomotive runs and makes a continuous steam exhaust sound - no modulation (“chuffs”.)

Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Failed chuff sensor?

Check the wiring, and I believe there are several types of chuff sensor.

Greg - 645


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

On the older LGB moguls, the cable between the tender and engine will loose a connection. There are 6 wires in this cable, 2 for track power, one for thr rear light. These are on the left when looking at the rear of the engine. The 3 on the right are for the chuff sensor and carry plus and minus power plus the sensor output from the rear axle. Sound board and speaker are in the tender.
So, if any one of the right side cables breaks (usually at the 6 pin female connector) then no chuff will occur and all you get is hiss. And the bell and whistle will not work either, reed sensors are on the underside of the front tender truck.

I have fixed this issue many times due to a broken cable wire.


----------



## Ken Ford (Oct 26, 2017)

Thanks! I’ll look at the connector first. It’s an eBay purchase, I’m hoping this will work.

Alternately, pulling the sound and replacing it with something more modern is an option - even battery power.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Replacing the sound is a great idea as the old analog sound boards in the LGB moguls are awful compared to the sound cards now available. And whether you are dc, dcc, or battery power, the decoder boards available now have some awesome features.
I use Zimo and like a real engine, no chuff when slowing down, hard chuff when accelerating and a medium chuff when cruising. Added to that is many light controls and even settings for smoke control at 3 different levels.


----------



## Ken Ford (Oct 26, 2017)

Nothing changes with the wiggle test, off to find my VOM...


----------

